# clicker training amazing!!



## em007 (Sep 29, 2009)

i have had my pup 2 days it already goes to toilet on command, sits, gives paw, down, and rolls over, all thanks to clicker training and one clever pup 
and hes only 7 weeks old


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

i think Ur pup is a TERRIFIC example of early gains with pos-R training - 
good on ya! :thumbup: and don;t stop now, :lol: there is so much more to teach + learn...

infant training - a slew of clips! 
Video Clips

20 - 24 Day-old pups YouTube - Puppy training 20-24 days 
this is not strictly clicker - it IS pos-R, but good-girl! / good-boy! is the marker. 
these pups are not working to a level of exactitude that mandates a clicker - 
altho i would use an electronic-clicker without any worry, even with such young pups. 
(the battery-clickers have volume-control + a choice of 4 sounds.)

enjoy, 
--- terry


----------



## em007 (Sep 29, 2009)

no one agrees then lol


----------



## em007 (Sep 29, 2009)

thank you he can touch and roll over and crawl as well now bought a tunnel 2 day so going to give that a go lol


----------



## em007 (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks for video great stuff


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Isn't it brilliant how quickly they pick it up?
I started with my dog when he arrived at 9 weeks old. By 12 weeks he was giving paw (whichever you asked for), sit, stand, and housetraining coming on well, all thanks to the clicker.

I think not only does it help you train, but it gives the dog a real interest in learning new things, which stays throughout his life, meaning he will use his brain and enjoy training right into old age.


----------



## em007 (Sep 29, 2009)

yeah totally agree he loves it x


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

wow well done em007!

clickers are great, especially when you get into more advanced stuff later on!

I have taught maggie loads of stuff that i dont know how i would have done without one??!!

Leashed for Life/Terry also recommended this to me when I was first starting out clicker training a few months ago and they have been really useful:

It is a Levels training scheme - kind of work along at your own pace and all free: Levels.html


----------



## Wyndham (Feb 5, 2010)

hi, can someone tell me what clicker training is? and what it involves? just got a 10 week beagle pup and am looking into good training methods - not heard of this one?


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Wyndham said:


> hi, can someone tell me what clicker training is? and what it involves? just got a 10 week beagle pup and am looking into good training methods - not heard of this one?


Just to get you started, take a look at this site: Karen Pryor Clickertraining

On the right there are some links to the basics which should give you a good idea...

It is basically a little plastic tool with a metal tongue in it which you click to make a small unique noise, which 'marks' a dogs behaviour and then you follow the click immediately with a treat.

so you are teaching a sit, you lure pup back and into the sit with a treat under her nose, as soon as pups bum hits the floor and a sit is achieved you 'click', which marks the behaviour...pup knows exactly what it did right and then you give it a treat immediately after.

have a read of the basics on that site which I am sure will explain it a lot better than me...

...and i am sure there will be others along in a sec to let you know more.


----------



## Wyndham (Feb 5, 2010)

thanks - had a good read - it sounds too good to be true! gunna get a clicker and get clicking ASAP!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

> re wyndham -
> _ ...can someone tell me what clicker training is? and what it involves? _


hey, wyndy! :--)

try the beginners Free Course at Canis Clicker Academy - 
7 Day FREE Clickertraining Course

give them a first-name + an e-address; U get a week of one-page lessons, 
via a once daily LINK sent by e-mail. :thumbup: simple... and fun! 
--- terry


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Wyndham said:


> thanks - had a good read - it sounds too good to be true! gunna get a clicker and get clicking ASAP!


I can also recommend the book Clicker Training For Dogs by Karen Pryor.... which is widely available, they sell it in a lot of pet shops including [email protected] and it's not expensive, about £6 I think. I bought it with my clicker and it was easy to read & follow, very helpful in my early days with Merlin.

You can also sometimes find the book in charity shops - I have two copies, mine + one I got for 50p in a charity shop to lend out to anyone who is interested.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

In my Kite's puppy class, there are 3 of us clicker training. The difference between our pups and the others is clearly apparent - ours are so much better!
It's possible that the owners savvy enough to embark on clicker training, would have also made a better job of training without a clicker, because of us taking the training of our pups seriously enough to find out about clicker training in the first place. Chicken or egg, who can say. I didn't do clicker training with my first dog, a rescue, because reading up on it made me think I could get the timing wrong and mess it up, also that by time I became aware of it, the 'ordinary' training was going so well. I now do clicker training with her too, for what little she has left to learn!


----------



## Fyfer (Jan 23, 2010)

Here's another vote of 'Clicker Training for Dogs'. I started in earnest 3 days ago and my 5-mo pup LOVES it when I pick up the clicker now. He has learned to pick up my keys and give them back, with the help of the clicker. 

Ooh, the choices... what to do next?  Actually, I'm trying to teach him the difference between going round clockwise and counter-clockwise.

It feels like the sky is the limit when he is so keen to learn.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Fyfer said:


> It feels like the sky is the limit when he is so keen to learn.


It's fun isn't it??


----------



## Wyndham (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the book info - just got dont shoot your dog and clicker training by Karen Pryor - i'll give them a good read before wednesday.

Also - Leashed thanks for the tip and new nickname! Wyndy - good job the kids in the playground didnt think of that when i was at skool! lol


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Fyfer said:


> Here's another vote of 'Clicker Training for Dogs'. I started in earnest 3 days ago and my 5-mo pup LOVES it when I pick up the clicker now. He has learned to pick up my keys and give them back, with the help of the clicker.
> 
> Ooh, the choices... what to do next?


Dog Tricks by Mary Ray (the champion heelwork to music lady) & Justine Hawkins. Loads of ideas in that book


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

It is fun and relaxing and it works providing that the owner takes the time to understand how to do it so well done Em and like the others have said, don't stop now! I am using the clicker with my young working bred collie and he gets so excited when I hold up the clicker for him to see! It doesn't matter what he is doing, he has to whizz over and start offering behaviours. I have, tonight, taught him to 'Speak' on command after only a few minutes of trying so who says positive training is 'too slow' eh?


----------



## em007 (Sep 29, 2009)

def not stopping now going to go all the way lol..thanks every one will look at the links 2.
im trying to 2 fetch and bring now lol


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Last night I clicker trained both my dogs to jump onto a chair and stand on the seat with their front paws on the top of the backrest. Took about 2 minutes each. This morning started proofing it, pup did it again perfectly, Ziggy a little more cautiously, it took her about 15 seconds to get into position.


----------



## em007 (Sep 29, 2009)

good stuff


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

> re burrowZig -
> _ Last night I clicker trained both my dogs to jump onto a chair and stand on the seat with their front paws on the top of the backrest. Took about 2 minutes each. This morning started proofing it, pup did it... perfectly, Ziggy... took... about 15 seconds to get into position. _


very cool! :thumbup:  
do U have an videos up on-line? 
--- t


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> very cool! :thumbup:
> do U have an videos up on-line?
> --- t


No, I can't hold the camera, the clicker, the treat and pay attention to what I'm doing all at the same time!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> No, I can't hold the camera, the clicker, the treat and pay attention to what I'm doing all at the same time!


:lol: most trainers who film themselves set the camera up on a tripod or a table, etc, for a fixed field of view...


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> :lol: most trainers who film themselves set the camera up on a tripod or a table, etc, for a fixed field of view...


.....and let everyone see how untidy my house is?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

> ...and let everyone see how untidy my house is? :blush2:


hmy: well then, video the dog learning to pick-up toys, socks, whatever!  
or helping to bin things... (shrug) dogs love getting to help  
cheers, 
--- terry


----------



## TobyK9 (Feb 5, 2010)

katiefranke said:


> wow well done em007!
> 
> clickers are great, especially when you get into more advanced stuff later on!
> 
> ...


What a brilliant link! Love it, looking forward to the morning now when I can start working on it!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Another vote for clicker training utterly amazing invention. It does require a trainer with more co-ordination than me half of the time though :blush:. I'm trying to get him to learn crawl he can get about 20cm so not bad. Any tips for teaching limp? I was thinking of doing a limp, crawl, play dead sequence for dramatic effect


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

teaching a limp can start-off quite easily by teaching the dog to hold-up one forepaw... 
and shape from there. teaching the paw-lift while in a sit, and rewarding DURATION with a non-verbal cue (like ones own hand going chicken-winged, which is simple + visually memorable for the dog) would be my foundation - then i would shape the dog to *stand*, still with paw lifted/my hand signal continuing, and finally take a step with the paw still elevated... 

walking along beside the dog with my cue-hand on the near side to the dog is a pretty simple bridge to the lift-while-walking behavior that creates the limp. 

once they have the concept, cueing the limp from another POV + asking the dog to *come* to U while limping, would be the finishing step. by that time, the hand-cue could be minimized so that the audience does not tumble to it.  

cheers, 
--- terry


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That doesn't sound too bad when I was reading about it they suggested putting a lead or something under the leg to hold it up but Buster didn't like that. It wasn't attached to his collar or anything


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi

I was thinking about this too - How about teaching your dog to 'touch' a target stick with his paw, (you could do this initially by placing something under the end of the stick, so he 'paws' it away - shape that until he will paw without food, then raise the stick slightly - getting on cue.

Then moving a pace of two......

Kate


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thats a good way. Maybe we should make this the first challenge? Teach the dog to limp


----------



## love_my_pets (Feb 2, 2010)

Is there a certain age that you should start this kind of training? I have recently got a staffie from a rescue he is approx 5 months old he can now do the basics- sit, paw, stay (well he stays for a few seconds currently  ) and i am booked to take him to a puppy class next week but i like the idea of the clicker training!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You can start from 8 weeks or even earlier as the service dogs do. I'm sure your dog will love it


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

I think Kikopup has a good video explaining how to teach a limp... I'll try to find it....

ETA here ya go


----------



## em007 (Sep 29, 2009)

looks good
thanks


----------



## Fyfer (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm still amazed by this. 
Last night my dog learned to go onto 'his' carpet. When I asked him to go to his bed later, he walked away and sat down, then looked at me. It took me a minute to realise that he'd walked over to 'his' carpet and was waiting to be clicked for it!

We also started learning 'close door' and this evening he seems to have perfected it. Wow. !!!

He gets _very_ interested when he sees the clicker now.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

> re fyfer -
> _ I'm still amazed by this. ...[snip]...
> He gets _very_ interested when he sees the clicker now. _


yes  isn;t it a blast, + doesn;t it make communication easier? 
i love it... :001_tt1: congratulations on the progress! * >click< * good human :thumbsup: 
all my best, 
--- terry


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> congratulations on the progress! * >click< * good human


Got to follow up with the treat though.... :nono:
Cream cake for you


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Got to follow up with the treat though.... Cream cake for you


Absolutely! A high rate of reinforcement is very important. With the occasional jackpot too, naturally!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Colliepoodle said:


> With the occasional jackpot too, naturally!


Steak dinner, Indian takeaway....


----------



## Fyfer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey, I'm liking this 'click the trainer' part of the thread. 

Tonight he has learned to push the door of the filing cabinet shut.

Really, this is unbelievable.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Buster learned to get into a box in about 5 minutes. Without a clicker though I'll have to hunt for it it's vanished


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

> Tonight he has learned to push the door of the filing cabinet shut.


*> click! < * and a small box of choccies... :thumbup: Good human! (pat, pat... )


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

> Without a clicker though I'll have to hunt for it it's vanished...


all of mine have wrist-loops, including the ones that i give to clients - 
makes it a lot easier to keep track! 



> Buster learned to get into a box...


*> click! < * a nice figgy pudding, with whipped-cream... extra points for sans-clicker! :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It was an elastic thing that goes around your wrist. It doesn't help when I put it somewhere I might get strange looks at college with a clicker around my wrist. Then again they're already pretty sure I'm strange. Next thing I train might be hunt out the clicker and bring it to me


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> *> click! < * and a small box of choccies... :thumbup: Good human! (pat, pat... )


You're a hard taskmaster, Terry. That's worth a Tesco's premium pizza at least.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

> ...I might get strange looks at college with a clicker around my wrist.


i have been known to forget that i am wearing it, :lol: no worries, i am always ready to explain its my destress button  
(not DIStress, DEstress )

more seriously, i have zipper-pockets or snap-pockets on most of my (practical  ) jackets, and zipping it into the pocket means 
that i have one when i am out. ya never know when a training opp will come along... :thumbsup:

all my best, 
--- terry


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> a nice figgy pudding, with whipped-cream...


Scuse me *giggles* I believe those puddings were popular in Dickensian times.

These days we go for Tiramisu... cheesecake... chocolate eclairs... apple turnovers... Chocolate Mousse... oh yes and proper scones, strawberry jam and Clotted Cream!

Now shush....! cos I am getting mega munchies and the shops are closed here.... if you don't mind.... LOL

I might have to send you some Spotted Dick otherwise. :crying:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

> That's worth a Tesco's premium pizza at least...


ya think?  maybe its just me, i would take 10 decent bite-sized chocs over a 12-inch 5-topping vegie-pizza any day!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> i have been known to forget that i am wearing it, :lol: no worries, i am always ready to explain its my destress button
> (not DIStress, DEstress )
> 
> more seriously, i have zipper-pockets or snap-pockets on most of my (practical  ) jackets, and zipping it into the pocket means
> ...


I can just see the conversation now. I don't tend to take him to college with me a slightly hyperactive terrier mix in a lab with lots of dangerous chemicals hmy:. Maybe at other times


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

i;ll top that :lol: 
blueberry scones with French-Vanilla yogurt-cheese for slathering, :lol: 
and warm the scone beforehand - _mmmmm... _

and BTW, i love figgy-pudding :001_tt1: :001_tt2:

 if U have never made fresh yogurt-cheese, it is super-simple - 
set the yogurt in a cheesecloth-lined strainer over a bowl; twist the cheesecloth lightly, and set a weight on it, maybe a coffee mug or suchlike. wait 2 to 4 hours; twist a bit more, lift the cheesecloth still bundled, line the strainer with clean odor-free paper-towels, and wait another 5-mins or so. 
unwrap the cheese, and use at room-temp or chill in the frig. 
KEEPS 7 to 10 days, tightly wrapped, at 38 to 40-deg F. 
the whey can be used in cereal, added to milk, put into cold-Chai, etc.

delicious beside cut-up apples, or with breakfast pancakes, on top of cereal, etc. 
enjoy, 
--- terry


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> and BTW, i love figgy-pudding :001_tt1: :001_tt2:


Ummmmmm you do??
I don't know what that is. I think a very old christmas carol refers to it but that's that... might be Christmas Pudding? Or not... something that went to the "colonies" perhaps and fell out of fashion here?

And before you berate me for that, the colonies are toally responsible for Turkeys and peanut butter, mc donalds, KFC... 
A least Burger King is owned by a European  hur hur hur
(love you Terry lol)


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Figgy pudding - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Figgy pudding - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


excellent thank you!
Got a feeling it _hasn't_ been eaten here since the 16thC;

well definitely not since we discovered cheesecakes, Tiramisu, chocolate eclairs, Viennettas and Hagen Dazs :wink:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks, nicky! :thumbup: 
i went to this link for the recipe off Wiki - a 1976 scanned page of the St Pete, Fla, Times - 
St. Petersburg Times - Google News Archive Search 
what a blast from the past, :lol: i loved seeing the ad below the *receipt* for figgy-pud, the Amana Radar-Range (microwave) telling readers to =come as U are= for a cooking demo that offered tastings.  what a hoot... 
all my best, 
--- terry


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

This talk of food is relative.

If someone can promise to personally deliver me a bacon sandwich tomorrow morning, (HP sauce no ketchup), at about 10am I will probably marry them.


----------



## Abraham (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello everyone..

Hope everything is going well with u and ur babies..

I started training my chihuahua babies without clicker trainer when they were 2 months old. I knew about the clicker but didn't know how to get one, and i have ordered one recently because what it does is just a magic!!! i saw many videos on youtube, its really amazing.

They are 6-7 months now and jerry knows (come,sit, up,shake hand, give me 10, up, spin and walk) working now on lay down , he learned all these cues without clicker.

My question is :

How to use the clicker with Jerry now..

Should i start again from the beginig?
like: give him the cue to sit, he sits, i click then give him the treat...should i do this with all cues again until he knows wt the click means?


thnx


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

7 Day FREE Clickertraining Course

U have to *charge* the click (or flash of the light, or whistle, or...). 
its simple - 
have the dog in reach to present the treat, IOW within arms reach; CLICK, offer treat; repeat 12-times or so. 
marker, treat; marker, treat; marker, treat...

NOTE the dog *does* NOthing to EARN the treat - U are merely teaching the significance of the marker. 
once the dog hears the click/sees the flash/marker + REACTS with happy anticipation, they have the concept. 
it *means* something Good - now it can be used! 

happy training, 
--- terry


----------



## Fyfer (Jan 23, 2010)

Here's a video of 'closing the door' which we learned over two clicker training session, each about 5 minutes each.

In the video there's no click because I couldn't take the video and click at the same time! Hope you enjoy this -- it's my very first YouTube post...

YouTube - Dog opens and closes door


----------



## Janl (Dec 30, 2009)

I am hoping to get a dog soon and I am very interested in clicker training so thank you for all the great links and info in this thread.



Fyfer said:


> Here's a video of 'closing the door' which we learned over two clicker training session, each about 5 minutes each.


Aww, he is gorgeous and such a clever dog. One thing I've noticed about clicker training is that the dogs always look so happy.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Janl said:


> I am hoping to get a dog soon and I am very interested in clicker training so thank you for all the great links and info in this thread.
> 
> Aww, he is gorgeous and such a clever dog. One thing I've noticed about clicker training is that* the dogs always look so happy.*




Exactly. They ENJOY learning because they don't see it as work - they see it as having fun working out how to earn the Click/Treat


----------



## em007 (Sep 29, 2009)

can anyone tell me more about shaping?


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

em007 said:


> can anyone tell me more about shaping?


Shaping is all about catching something APPROACHING the behaviour you eventually want, and then gradually asking for a bit more and a bit more...

For example, if you want a dog to pick up a ball (I did this with my older dog):

Click/Treat for ANY move toward the ball - even just a look. If the dog is sure what it's being clicked for, ie a look, then you can start to withold the click.

So I spent time C/T'ing for a look at the ball. Then she looked at the ball and I didn't click. So she looked again, more actively, poking her nose toward it, sort of saying "See? See? I am LOOKING! Can't you see? Where's me treat?!" so I clicked that - and that became the new criteria for a click. And the look became a nose-poke toward the ball, and then became a nose-touch, and then a bump with teeth, and then a bump with OPEN teeth, and then a hold.... and so on.

Shaping is starting with something approximating, or working towards, the behaviour you eventually want. Which is why it's far better to click too early than too late


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Great Video - really well done you for getting all that up and running!

Dog looks good too!!!! I love they way he is looking at you for his click - he looks a bit gobmacked that he didn't get one!

Goodness, a hard act to follow with all that, I wouldn't know where to start with You Tube.

Em. Shaping is just a name used for developing a behaviour with a clicker. You start with an easy part of what you want and when you have got that, you start to change the guidelines a bit and only click for the next stage on until you get your desired end result, so you 'shape' the behaviour into what your final goal is.

i.e. Say you want to teach a wave. You get your dog giving a paw and click that. Next you want your dog to lift the paw without your hand, so you remove your hand out theh way, but click only when the dog lifts it.... then you want the dog to hold it up, so if your dog lifts a paw, but puts it down again, you don't click.... The dog wants the click, so will try a few things that may work, one will almost definately be the paw up again and hold it.... click that, dog realises this gets the click and will keep doing it, but you now want the movement, so only click when he drops it slightly and then lifts it up again.... 'shaping' gradually into a paw wave.

Because the click is able to be timed so precisely, much quicker than you could say 'good dog', and precedes a treat, the dogs are able to pick up on what you want very quickly. You can acturally train a behaviour in a couple of five minute sessions, as Fyfer has done.

Its only a word, it could have equally been 'moulding', or 'developing', but 'shaping' is the buzz word of the moment!!!

Kate


----------



## em007 (Sep 29, 2009)

cheers he has a ball now going to try it lol


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have just got a dog who is 6 1/2yrs old. he's had some basic training & we are now attending obedience clases. Is this something he could also start to learn at his age?


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> I have just got a dog who is 6 1/2yrs old. he's had some basic training & we are now attending obedience clases. Is this something he could also start to learn at his age?


Yes! They are never too old. I started clicker training my older dog when I got her at the age of 7 and she took to it like a duck to water. She LOVES it. She's generally quite a staid, sensible girl but when the clicker comes out she goes all silly and waggy, hopping from foot to foot. You'd think I'd produced a string of sausages


----------



## em007 (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes! They are never too old. I started clicker training my older dog when I got her at the age of 7 and she took to it like a duck to water. She LOVES it. She's generally quite a staid, sensible girl but when the clicker comes out she goes all silly and waggy, hopping from foot to foot. You'd think I'd produced a string of sausages 


isnt that what usually comes with the clicker as well


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

> Yes! They are never too old. I started clicker training my older dog when I got her at the age of 7 and she took to it like a duck to water. She LOVES it. She's generally quite a staid, sensible girl but when the clicker comes out she goes all silly and waggy, hopping from foot to foot. You'd think I'd produced a string of sausages





> isnt that what usually comes with the clicker as well


Yeah, but cut up reaaaaalllly small lol! But the way she behaves when the clicker comes out, you'd honestly think I was wearing a string round my neck that I was planning to give her all at once


----------



## em007 (Sep 29, 2009)

yeah know what you mean i have 4 that follow me like it,


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

The oldest dog that I ever had start in my classes when I ran them was a 7 year old Labrador who had never been socialised, having been kept chained to a kennel on a back yard all her life having litter after litter. She was very shy and knew absolutely nothing about life, other dogs or training but she went on to get her Kennel Club Good Citizen Dog Bronze Award! We did not use clicker training as such but still used reward for response methods, never any force or punishment etc.

Positive methods win out every time!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Brilliant, I have ordered the book that was recommended a few posts back! We have only had him for 3wks now but he has been fantastic! He is so eager to learn that i'm sure he'll really enjoy this .... especially the rewards!!!


----------

